# Preston and Blackpool Show



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

So who is going???
Gonna make a list this time so I don't miss anyone!!!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I am. Dreading it as I have two bulky cats on my own & need to run at the end to get to the airport....


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Gosh are you flying up here then messyhearts? I admire your commitment if you are!!

I wish I could offer to help but I to always have both boys and at the moment at 10 months Ollie is about 12lb and Stan 7/8lbs and I know exactly what you mean about it being hard work!!! I'm dreading when they are fully grown but gonna have to get a trolley or something as it nearly kills me now. My shoulders feel like thier being ripped out on the trip from the carpark to the show hall.

Saying that at the end of the show think I'll have some friends and family there as I live in Preston so might be able to help at the end? I will be vetting in etc on my own in the morning but if I can help in anyway at the end let me know:thumbup:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

No.  I am picking my mother up at the airport. 

I'll be fine for help. Will walk out shorter than I walked in, though.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

LOL, I will be there too with, all being well, a car load!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Carol, you may know this, can you vet in one cat, go back to the car & vet in another?


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I am looking for a lift to the show as not showing Mona but can help anyone if they need if so if you are near manchester , give us a shout


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Carol, you may know this, can you vet in one cat, go back to the car & vet in another?


Depends what you wanted to do with the first cat while you went back for the second as no way would you be allowed to place the first cat in its pen until the other was vetted in as well. If it is a question of only being able to physically get one cat from the car to vetting in at a time then if you speak to someone in advance they may be able to help you bring the cats in or find someone who can?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Frey the MC got her first grand on her first outing following her new title & beat some very impressive cats. Not quite sure how!!

Dante got his second PC & BOB but didn't do well at all in his sides today. Never mind! One more PC to go .


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

[QUOTE = messyhearts; 1460879] Frey, the MC got her first grand on her first outing following her new title and beat some very impressive cats. Not quite sure how!

Dante got his second PC & BOB but did not do well at all in his sides today. Never mind! One more computer to go: D. [/ QUOTE]

Well done on your great results today! Don't forget even if you are up against some crackers,its show presentation that can often be the deciding factor!

Best wishes

Izzie


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I think that could have pipped it as she looked pretty good despite her thin coat.  Thanks.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Good job i wasnt there with my baby today as she certainly wouldnt of been a lady with her tush in the air!!!! Certainly no presentation with her today unless she ws next to a nice boy!!!!

More annoyed that i didnt manage to sort my entry out as i see there was no blue girls there but there was a judge change from Liz Machin to Alex Welsh and he gave mona her 1st cc


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done, great results and, as Izzie says, presentation can sometimes make all the difference. 

We had a good day too, Josh the pet ped didn't do so well but did beat the Grand winner in the club class and won a trophy to keep by doing so. Jack (Gr Pr Crinkles Jack Frost) got reserve Imperial but as it was in a class of 3, as his ruff still isn't, in my opinion, back 100% yet and as the Imperial winner went on to be BOV British Neuter and Overall BIS British I have no complaints at all and reckon that was a good Reserve. 

But it was the two torties who did us proud. HP Dream had an almost red card day with just a single 3rd spoiling it, won her 4th Imperial out of 4 (and against competition in each one) and was, I understand, very, very close to the Overall RC Stakes and BIS winner in the final decisions. And tortie Selkirk, Tiffany (Crinkles Forget Me Not) won her third CC so became a Champion in 3 straight shows - and just in time to enter the Grand at a show in May! That now makes her a TICA AND a GCCF Champion and she is still only just over 11 months old 

Carol


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats, Carol. No idea how you can take so many cats out in one go. I really struggled yesterday with two.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well done to everyone and expecially Carol and the Selkirks! They were just lovely, such soft coats.

Stan and Ollie didn't do so well in their opens this time but had some good results in the sides. 

Ollie got 3rd oout of 3 in the open, 1 x 1st and 2 x 2nd in the sides but there waas so much more competition now that he is in the adults and they are all so much bigger and developed than him as he's still just 10 months, bless!

Stan lost out in his open to a sphynx cat who was such a sweety although have to say they are an aquired taste!! His personality was great though and he was in the pen next to Stan and Stan kept peeping into his cage as I'm sure he just couldn't make out what he was!!!

Stan did do well in his sides thoush with 3 x 1st and 2 x 2nd so my little star again. He just seems to really love the whole day at the show and all the fusses he gets. When I got back though a lady on a stall opposite his pen told me about all the mischief he had been up to!

There were feathers all over the floor where he had destroyed on judges feather tickler, puuled a stewards glasses of and then reached out and stole another feather tickler from a judges pocket!!! What a cheeky little tinker:eek6: Thats what they all like about him though his cheeky outgoing personality and its what I love most about him too.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done to the boys, it IS tough up amongst the "grown ups" at just 10 months but I'm sure Ollie will do well as he grows  And as for "Stan the Man", as wondeful as ever and what a clown, typical Selkirk nature. See one judge already has her reports up, good for her!

Thanks, so proud of our lot bless them, yes the LH coats are amazingly soft when prepared properly and surprise most people who think they will be harsh.

Couple of piccies of the tortie twosome who showed our 2 boys how it's done LOL


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Well done to the boys, it IS tough up amongst the "grown ups" at just 10 months but I'm sure Ollie will do well as he grows  And as for "Stan the Man", as wondeful as ever and what a clown, typical Selkirk nature. See one judge already has her reports up, good for her!
> 
> Thanks, so proud of our lot bless them, yes the LH coats are amazingly soft when prepared properly and surprise most people who think they will be harsh.
> 
> Couple of piccies of the tortie twosome who showed our 2 boys how it's done LOL


Gorgeous pics Carol! Glad you had a good show!

Izzie


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Well what a good day had by all well done everyone.

I entered my two for the first time. I looked most things up not how the results work as I wasn't expecting anything. I have never entered a show before.

Bellini (a Ragdoll) entered in the Pedigree Pets Section (he's a high white)

1st + MC, 1st and 2nd placings in his side classes


Sooty (a DSH) entered in the Household Pets Section

1st + MC + BOC and two 2nd placings in his side classes.

... and I'm still buzzing.

Cor the White Persian who won Best in Show was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I saw your two and they both looked lovely, I actually spoke to you briefly on the day too but didn't realsie who you were!

Well done on a great set of results, especially for first timers, I hope we see you again at some other shows soon? Next time I will have a better chat LOL. You're no relation to the lady with the same name further south who shows HPs at Midland shows are you? Same surname, inital E??

Yes the BIS winner is a stunning cat and a regular winner!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> I saw your two and they both looked lovely, I actually spoke to you briefly on the day too but didn't realsie who you were!
> 
> Well done on a great set of results, especially for first timers, I hope we see you again at some other shows soon? Next time I will have a better chat LOL. You're no relation to the lady with the same name further south who shows HPs at Midland shows are you? Same surname, inital E??
> 
> Yes the BIS winner is a stunning cat and a regular winner!


Aww what a shame we didn't realise we know each other.

No so far as I am aware we don't have any relatives further south.

You bet we can have a proper chat next time, I look forward to that. 

I need to get my head round which shows to take them to, I don't want to travel too far.

Sue


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I am sooo glad you aren't related, she is not a person you would want to be related to! Gave me quite a shock when I first saw your name, did a double take then realised it wasn't her, thank goodness.

Yes, we will chat properly next time, are you going to Manchester?


----------

